
How to Pick a Random Element from an Infinite Stream - lawrencewu
https://dailycodingproblem.com/2017/11/30/random-element.html
======
tantalor
> infinite stream

See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halting_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halting_problem)

~~~
qbrass
You don't have wait for the sampling loop to finish if you're willing to trade
time for accuracy.

